# 6 females needing home southeastern PA



## hybrid (Oct 1, 2008)

im sadly moving away to missouri the land of rat killers ;( evidently if you own a rat in missouri and are caught you can get fined and they will be euthanized. which i dont want to take this risk. i have 6 females. 1 hairless dumbo pink rat, one i believe to be semi-hairless rex berkshire, 1 berkshire thats black, 1 tan, 1 white, and 1 hooded(tan) i have pictures and a wonderful cage. im in desperate need to make sure these kids get a safe and wonderful home. i live in pheonixville and will travel if neccessary. thanks.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear! Have you checked the Rescues sticky?

Best of luck.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

o.o Where did you hear that? I've seen breeder listings in Missouri, and I think a rat rescue...


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree Mana...I've seen tons of Missouri rat breeder listings...


----------

